# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  طريقة فك شفرة  Nokia 6120c  على التورنادو.

## bodr41

**    *فك شفرة Nokia 6120c* *اليوم ان شاء الله سنحاول فك شفرة جهاز نوكيا بطريقة مؤمنة وصحيحة
اخدين بعين الاعتبار خاصية ال Backup الضرورية لتفادي مشاكل فقدان السيريال وغير دلك من المشاكل.*  *صورة الجهاز*   *الكابل المستخدم UFC PINOUT*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  1 - الضغط على Check 2 - الضغط على Info 3 - الضغط على Rd cert ليتم اخد نسخة احتياطية من الرقم التسلسلي (Imei) ونقوم بحفظها. 4 - الضغط على bk.308 ليتم اخد نسخة احتياطية من حماية السيم كارد 
بعد ها نقوم بعمل Locks بامان واطمئنان.
ستظهر لك نافدة  Unlock using calculated codes Yes                       Non  نختار Yes        *اسال الله التوفيق  BODR41    *

----------


## tetohekaya13

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## tetohekaya13

انت برنس مع التحية

----------


## tetohekaya13

الف شكر ليك

----------


## tetohekaya13

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## tetohekaya13

الف شكر ليك

----------


## ابوديار

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## tbenmila

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

